# DVD Drive detected but can't play CDs/DVDs in Windows 7 64-bit



## Questi4110 (Dec 11, 2009)

I recently upgraded to Windows 7 64 bit and used my DVD drive to upgrade.

My drive was found by windows and was displayed under device manager but I never checked to see if it actually worked in windows. I then installed the program SPTD 1.60 (SCSI-Pass-Through-Direct 1.60) and after that, my drive showed up with an exclamation mark in windows. This program is required for virtual cd-devices (daemon tools).

So I uninstalled the drive and restarted and it found it again and installed proper drivers. BIOS also shows the drive as well.

However, I am unable to play, view, or burn any files when a CD or DVD is in the drive and can't figure out what the problem is. Whenever I put a disk in, it just spins and can never be read. Whenever I try to burn, Nero just stalls while "checking disk."

Windows shows the drive listed as the following: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A SCSI CdRom Device.

The drive is a NEC ND-3540A dvd burner so the listed is correct.

I have also tried the trick to make digitally unsigned drivers alright in windows and also taken off windows burning feature but nothing seems to help.

System Info
Motherboard = GA-P55-UD3R (updated to most recent bios, F4)

What is the problem and how do I fix it?

THANKS


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Perform a Windows System Restpre using a restore point prior to the installation of the software in question - 
START | type *rstrui*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Questi4110 (Dec 11, 2009)

I already uninstalled that program and nothing happened. I can't do a system restore because I installed several other program since then (didn't realize the drive was not functional until after I installed these programs).


----------



## Questi4110 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok I tested it out in another computer and it was working fine. When I put it back in the Windows 7 computer, it now detects DVDs fine. The only problem is that it takes 3-4 minutes to detect the files on the drive and play them. It runs extremely slow...anyone have a resolution to that?

THANKS


----------



## systemErr (Apr 18, 2008)

1. Check cables and jumper settings.
2. Look at device man for problems.
3. Update drivers.


----------



## Questi4110 (Dec 11, 2009)

systemErr said:


> 1. Check cables and jumper settings.
> 2. Look at device man for problems.
> 3. Update drivers.


1. Jumper settings on cable select.
2. No problems located in device manager.
3. This drive has no drivers to download...Windows has assigned them. The FW is up to date.

Any other ideas?

THANKS


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use master and slave jumper settings with dvd set as master on the end black plug on the cable


----------



## Questi4110 (Dec 11, 2009)

dai said:


> use master and slave jumper settings with dvd set as master on the end black plug on the cable


I tried several things with no success:

I had an 80-conductor already hooked up to the drive. I removed the other device on the cable and left the DVD drive with cable select which didn't work. I set the DVD drive to master using jumpers and that didn't work. I tried the 40-conductor cable that worked with this drive in my other computer and tried with cable select and master and that didn't work. With all configurations, I tried on the cable at the black end and the closer end to the motherboard.

Nothing has worked so I'm really confused now. Anyone else have any other suggestions?

THANKS


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try another 80 wire cable

don't use cable select,just master and slave


----------



## Questi4110 (Dec 11, 2009)

dai said:


> try another 80 wire cable
> 
> don't use cable select,just master and slave


I've tried cable select, master and slave and neither method works. The other device on the cable (HDD) is working fine. I'll try another cable and let you know.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Questi4110 said:


> The only problem is that it takes 3-4 minutes to detect the files on the drive and play them. It runs extremely slow...anyone have a resolution to that?


Check and see if the drive is in PIO Mode. 
http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/storage/IDE-DMA.mspx

If you're using an 80 wire IDE cable CS is the preferred setting for any attached drives. Blue to Mobo-Any drive connected to the end (Black) connector will be seen as Primary (Master) and any drive connected to the center (Gray) connector will be seen as Secondary (slave).


----------



## Questi4110 (Dec 11, 2009)

I tried it in both PIO and DMA modes and no difference. I have it connected as you said as well (and I tried it in the reverse directions also). Any other thoughts before I just give up (its a good quality drive too so I hate to just junk it).

THANKS


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall this

virtual cd-devices (daemon tools


----------



## Questi4110 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have uninstalled Nero, Daemon tools, SPTD and still no effect.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you try the drive in another computer


----------



## Questi4110 (Dec 11, 2009)

dai said:


> can you try the drive in another computer


Sorry, I keep forgetting to put all the details in because I have this question running in 5 forums. I already tried the drive in another computer and it was working fine, even with a 40-conductor cable.

Thanks for the responses


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you tried removing the filters

http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------

